
Google is still trying to convince everyone that web apps don't suck - SmkyMt
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/13/google_web_apps/
======
gronne
In my perspective web apps are poison for the software ecosystem. As a whole
they hurt both security and privacy. Complexity is the enemy of security and
weakening the native/browser barrier is just that: more complexity. On top of
that browsers already leak, close to, as much data about the client as
possible. Lets build apps on top of that - fantastic idear.

